# Hello ...



## Lonewulf66 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am new to this forum and also returning to model making after quite some time so thank you all for the advice from me as well. I recently purchased an Airfix Sea Fury fb11 and this will be my first model airplane build so hopefully I wont mess it up too bad. Although I find the Sea Fury so pleasing to the eye that I believe it will still be pretty no matter how bad I mess it up. Anyway thanks again for the tips!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2019)

Head over to the Start to Finish section, start a thread and we’ll help you along if needed


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard, I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with her.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2019)

A belated welcome - it looks to be a very nice kit, way ahead of the old (but not too bad) Hobbycraft kit.


----------



## Builder 2010 (Sep 12, 2019)

Glad to have you. The more the merrier! This is a terrific international group that has expanded my understanding of many topics.


----------



## Skyediamonds (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to the model building part of this forum. I’m currently building a highly modified Guillow’s Kit if a P-51 Mustang. It’s slow going but getting there.


----------

